# Electrobloc EBL 104-2 Wiring



## Nige51 (Aug 24, 2012)

New on here so be kind!!!

Am trying to sort out some wiring issues in my recently purchased 1996 Hymer and noticed that I have an orange coloured wire with a 15amp fuse and holder on it coming out of the panel front between the connection block side on the right and the nameplate side on the left. Can anyone tell me what this wire is for, it looks fairly heavy duty and similar to some that go into the first block of connectors?

Thanks

Nige


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Any chance of posting a pic to make it easier to recognise & offer advice


----------



## Nige51 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Electrobloc EBL 104-2 Panel*

Here's the panel front with the orange wires I am trying to identify in the centre, with the fuse.
Thanks
Nige


----------



## Nige51 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Any help?*

Was wondering if the orange cables had anything to do with the vacant fuse slot above the 12V writing, and if so what are they likely to be. The burnt damage isn't recent but am keen to find out what these wires are before my next trip.


----------

